# Tadpoles won’t eat



## jash3 (Aug 17, 2020)

I started using Josh’s frogs tadpole food 1 week after pulling my azureus tadpoles from my vivarium, but they don’t touch the food. I put in one pellet every other day or every 2 days. I find the pellet untouched in the evening (I feed in the morning). This has been going on about 1.5 weeks now.

Is Josh’s frogs tadpole pellets a poor quality food? Or is this normal?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

No idea about the food itself, but you may find new tadpoles graze on biofilm and algae in the first couple weeks of life. Just make sure you are removing uneaten food.

I always add some javamoss to also supply a kickstart of little critters as well.

I've had good luck using Soylent Green from Repashy for tadpoles. Keep trying to feed every couple of days and you may find one day they start eating.


----------



## jash3 (Aug 17, 2020)

Chris S said:


> No idea about the food itself, but you may find new tadpoles graze on biofilm and algae in the first couple weeks of life. Just make sure you are removing uneaten food.
> 
> I always add some javamoss to also supply a kickstart of little critters as well.
> 
> I've had good luck using Soylent Green from Repashy for tadpoles. Keep trying to feed every couple of days and you may find one day they start eating.


yeah, I have Java moss in there with Indian almond leaf pieces. I guess I’ll just wait a bit longer and see what happens.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

It's possible that your tadpoles might be so small at this point that you're not seeing evidence of their nibbling yet. They could also be eating biofilm on the surface of the pellets themselves, which would leave the pellets looking largely untouched as well.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

What those guys said.

If you dont have algae in the tank you can put a baby food jar of their water in a strong sunny window. Aerate it a little occasionally by pouring a little spring water from above to replace evaporated. Then put the jar in tank with the tads when you see that exquisite tadpole manna tinting the glass.

Smears of fish flake paste are good as long as you apply sparingly and let it 'set' a while before putting in. 

I have never used Rapashy tadpole food but they are a progressive and trustworthy company. Nice ingredients.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh im sorry, you have dart tads. I have raisd darts meta froglets but have not worked with emergent dart tads. 

I respectfully defer to the breeders of this membership.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Echoing what others have said: 

My R. Uakarii tadpoles don't usually touch their pellets the first week or two after they hatch. 

They will also consume algae and the almond leaves themselves, so they may be grazing without you knowing.


----------

